

NSA spied on the German government for decades, according to WikiLeaks (German) - liebknecht
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/wikileaks-nsa-spioniert-kanzleramt-seit-jahrzehnten-aus-a-1042737.html

======
liebknecht
Rough translation:

 _WikiLeaks has just published new documents about U.S. spy targets in
Germany, according to which the NSA has been conducting comprehensive
surveillance on the BRD government for decades. The eavesdropping is said to
have gone as far back as the Kohl administration._

 _The federal government has apparently been under surveillance longer and
more systematically than has hitherto been assumed. Yesterday evening the
leak-disseminating website WikiLeaks published a list of telephone numbers
that are said to have been targeted by the NSA. Among the 56 numbers are
dozens belonging to high-ranking officials in the Chancellor 's Office -- both
during the Bonn era as well as after the Government's move to Berlin._

 _In addition to elected officials, non-elected officials responsible in the
foreign ministry and intelligence services were targeted. The list is quite
impressive: among the 56 numbers targeted were high-ranking officials from the
administrations of Helmut Kohl, Gerhard Schröder on up through Angela Merkel.
Around two dozen numbers are still active today, some of them dating to the
time before unification, when the Government was still located in Bonn._

